# Who is...........



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

the unknown 14th person to become an attendee at the beverly rally

or would it be a guest visitor to MHF that has not registered

just being my usual "nosey git"

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

When is the Beverley Rally again?
Think I am at work though


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi chris

15-17 April inc

Paul


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi paul

it may be me. i'm already registered or should that be certified for beverly. as i was looking at the never ending home page posts a rolling rally window went past my left eye.

i saw there was a new rally so tried to find details. i don't find the rally section very idiot (smifee) friendly & always struggle to find my way round it. to me it's like going from a nokia to a motorola - total confusion. 

i thought i had registered for - whatever the name of that place is in cornwall where a rally is being held - but the beverley total appears to have gone up one but the other one hasn't changed.

managed to find my way to the beverley list & only the unlucky 13 shown.
perhaps i've just done some beta testing for nuke. does it update the numbers even if you've registered B4 :?: 

think i need a weeks lie down


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Cheers Paul, yeah thought I was, at work all that weekend.
Bloody work, always gets in the way


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Smiffee

it will be good to meet someone that appears to be so much like myself

OLD, FORGETFUL, NEEDING TO LAY DOWN, the list on my side goes on and on and on

we will be well suited, see you at beverly



OGGIE

sorry you got to work, especially after all the effort of fitting that topbox, you will need some time away to try it out, fill it to the brim with goodies, still there will be lots of times when you aint workin

Paul


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

*err*

we'll be in sunny Tenerife that week  
(without m/h)

so when is the next possible? Probably Peterborough..

Phoenix Lyn


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yep, going away tomorrow, for 4 nights and just looking to book for next weekend for 3 nights. Might be struggling next week, it,s easter and cannot set off til saturday (work again) fingers crossed. Looking for somewhere near St Neots, my daughter lives nr there. Quite fancy The Old Manor nr Grafham water, went there a few years ago when we were tuggers! If cannot get in there might have to be the C&CC site at St Neots, though that is always wet  
Start ringing in the morning


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Peeps, there seems to be a problem with the rally total's, we had a problem with them when the rally was first posted, think it's when someone removes themselves and the total deosn't get corrected, Dave sorted it last time but it looks like it's back :? 

Anyhow there's still plenty of room so if your having trouble navigating the rally board just send me a PM


----------

